# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Instagram - Sam doing his thing in London :) #freak #contortion #

## NewsFetcher

View: larger version of the image shown here.

From the Instagram news feed that contains member uploads of mandolin tagged subject matter. This post was made by an automated task, not a human.

----------


## mrmando

You can do that, but you can't play a diminished chord?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Caption Contest: Full body G-chop.

----------


## Jstring

Mandolin for sale: some pinky rash near the f-hole and some boot scuffs on the headstock.

----------


## dang

I hear he tried it with an F-style once but was too worried about the extra points

----------


## F-2 Dave

Pretzelgrass

----------


## hank

Big Jim had as much of Mandolin Bob's fiddle tunes as he could take.

----------


## Fred G

"I should have scheduled hip surgery for _last_ week...

----------


## mugbucket

"...and then i told Chuck Norris he looked like a banjer player, and well..."




Ski

----------


## Hudmister

He is: the Most Interesting Mandolin Player in the World.

----------

